# Ridiculous low tech 10g



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Been trying to clean it up all day but gravel is a pain to get out of the tank. That's right it's bare bottom and going to be easy to clean from now on. Water is barley starting to clear up.:hihi:


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I put some root tabs and floramax in the pots let's see how the plants do.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

If its easy clean up you want, bare bottom is the way to go. I used dirted vases, Java fern and Anubias tied to rocks to create my bare bottom sorority tank. 


Bad bad cell phone pic but you get the idea.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks good. Is that two bettas in the same tank?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Neatfish said:


> Looks good. Is that two bettas in the same tank?


You probably missed the sorority tank part.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess that I did.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

thanks

If you look close, you can see a 3rd above the orange female on the right.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Giving me future ideas since I already have one female betta.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

AGUILAR3 said:


> If its easy clean up you want, bare bottom is the way to go. I used dirted vases, Java fern and Anubias tied to rocks to create my bare bottom sorority tank.
> 
> 
> Bad bad cell phone pic but you get the idea.


I'm a fan of this tank. I like the bowls and it almost looks like it's a dry tank with house plants in it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not really sure how I like the tank yet. Maybe more driftwood maybe no driftwood not sure what.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe even put a nano tank in the middle and move the plants to that tank. That would be something different.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a better pic. Plants seem to be doing way better planted in these pots then they were before. I have to trim off some old leaves too.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Want to get an algae eater in the future have any ideas?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Tank smells fishy lost two of my guppies I just did a big W/C it mixed up what ever gravel I didn't take out and is now a tea bag color. I'm waiting for the filter to clear up the water now. I'm guessing that it's going through a mini cycle with the ammonia from the dead fish. I did add a fish a while back and I'm thinking this is the reason this happened. A guy can't ever catch a break.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't like the way it looks and I'm about to change it around once again yes I know I change it around as much as I change underwear.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Been moving things around water is cloudy but I'll get a pic after everything is moved around.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Moved stuff around going to leave it like this for a while.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Early morning sun in the tank.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Have baby shrimp not really sure how many I did see a few but wasn't really looking.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Small tanks have some advantages as well as disadvantages. I had a 125 fully high tech but tired of it so took almost all the plants out and did away with the CO2. Now I'm full into running a ten low tech except for a Finnex Stingray on top. Mostly it started because I got a bunch of free albino cories who were not big enough to go in other tanks but the ten is turning out to be very fun. Success make for fun and a ten is easy to see progress. 

But then they are a lot harder to keep the water happy as ten gallon doesn't dilute waste very far. On a 125, I can ignore it for much longer without paying the price. The ten requires much closer watch.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Last photo before I take it down to move next week.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Filling in nicely! When you get moved put the stems at the back off-set from the middle. And, moving the driftwood back as far as possible and maybe angling it in towards the middle(just slightly), will give some more depth. One of my tanks has a lovely piece of wood in it right now that I NEED to move, but cant because so much is going on around it, lol.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Moved the tank and set it back up haven't really tried to scape I was rushing because it was cold that day and needed to move fish back in tank where it was warm. Don't know if the baby shrimp made it or not haven't really looked been busy with work.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

About to move this tank to the new apartment it's been sitting at my moms house being neglected. Don't know if any plants are still alive all they did was feed the fish and the only light was a little sun in the mornings. Not really sure where I'm going to put this tank yet use to have it on an old night stand.


----------

